# My friend googled "Yiff" at school -_-



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

He saw an E-mail for me from so-furry, and asked what it was. I told him about the furry fandom. I never said anything about the sex and stuff. He looked at the Wikipedia article and wondered what would happen if he did a search for "Yiff". He says he's scared for life and I had to quickly say that I only have that because I troll that website. HE believed me and will talk about them badly. 

I would love to tell him, but now that he knows about the yiff. I don't think my social status would go above anything more then a fail loner who people think is a dog raping sicko. 

This makes it hard. If they EVER caught me reading my mail or something, and saw some of my E-mail (My mom who has no idea what the fandom was thought that my E-mail from Bad-dragon was funny. She thinks the name is fairly suggestive. I down played it. Keeping her ignorant is better for me atm.) 

I _really_ hope he does not look at some of the sites I'm part of... If he ever got wind that So-furry was a 90 % porn site or what bad-dragon was. I'm DEAD! 

Fuck this shit, I've got to start being more careful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2010)

and that's why I have several emails


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

You could try not signing up for yiffstar 2.0 and then using the email you signed up with in public places.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 23, 2010)

lol

A few months ago my school had a "To Write Love on her Arms" Day. Everyone was supposed to write "love" on his or her arm so that people would stop cutting themselves. I wrote "amor" (the Spanish word for love) on my right arm and "yiff" on my left.

This one girl in my Foods class shouted to the rest of the class, "Yiff? What's yiff?" when she saw it. I lol'd.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 23, 2010)

What's he doing looking at yiff at school?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> A few months ago my school had a "To Write Love on her Arms" Day. Everyone was supposed to write "love" on his or her arm so that people would stop cutting themselves. I wrote "amor" (the Spanish word for love) on my right arm and "yiff" on my left.
> 
> This one girl in my Foods class shouted to the rest of the class, "Yiff? What's yiff?" when she saw it. I lol'd.



Nice use of spasnish, but you're just very lucky nobody else knew about it... or did they?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Back in highschool I used to yell YIFF! really loud in the hallway and gauge people's reactions.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You could try not signing up for yiffstar 2.0 and then using the email you signed up with in public places.



I don't, I use my E-mail I have for keylogger victims, I just had no idea that my friend was watching me. 


RoseHexwit said:


> lol
> 
> A few months ago my school had a "To Write Love on her Arms" Day. Everyone was supposed to write "love" on his or her arm so that people would stop cutting themselves. I wrote "amor" (the Spanish word for love) on my right arm and "yiff" on my left.
> 
> This one girl in my Foods class shouted to the rest of the class, "Yiff? What's yiff?" when she saw it. I lol'd.



That's funny. I'd do that If no one knew what it was. It's spread through the school and now it's joked about. I feel bad.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What's he doing looking at yiff at school?



Wanted to know what it was. It passed through the strict safe search filter.  It's a widely used method to use different colored furry porn to get around filters.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

sorry man... i lol-ed

but ya, not everyone needs to know, and some people should never find out.

good luck with all that.

Oh! and hi H&k ^^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back in highschool I used to yell YIFF! really loud in the hallway and gauge people's reactions.


Hm... I should try this when I have a little more seniority...  ^^


----------



## Morroke (Feb 23, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> lol
> 
> A few months ago my school had a "To Write Love on her Arms" Day. Everyone was supposed to write "love" on his or her arm so that people would stop cutting themselves. I wrote "amor" (the Spanish word for love) on my right arm and "yiff" on my left.
> 
> This one girl in my Foods class shouted to the rest of the class, "Yiff? What's yiff?" when she saw it. I lol'd.



Why the hell would you put the furry word for fuck on your arm?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> sorry man... i lol-ed
> 
> but ya, not everyone needs to know, and some people should never find out.
> 
> ...


wanna have buttsex


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna have buttsex



*Sarcasm mode*

Can I film you while you do it and then show it to the girls I know?


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna have buttsex




Make that a three way... I'm in bitches.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Why the hell would you put the furry word for fuck on your arm?


Lol me and my only RL furry friend are going to try and change people from saying "what the fuck" to "what the yiff"   It'd fbe funny as hell if it worked...



Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna have buttsex


holy crap. HK is talking to LK again! Oh, and I want in too.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> holy crap. HK is talking to LK again!



wut


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lol me and my only RL furry friend are going to try and change people from saying "what the fuck" to "what the yiff"   It'd fbe funny as hell if it worked...



Lolwut. I doubt that's gonna work.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Lolwut. I doubt that's gonna work.


I didn't say we had any chance of it working, I just said it would be funny as hell is we had THAT much influence...


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

LOLers xP but really, just don't let her catch you on the furry pr0n sites, k? ;P


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna have buttsex



wait...WHAT!!!



Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Make that a three way... I'm in bitches.



OH murr...



Seriman said:


> holy crap. HK is talking to LK again! Oh, and I want in too.



i know, right!

and yes, your in!!!


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> LOLers xP but really, just don't let her catch you on the furry pr0n sites, k? ;P



I hope not, that would be so fucking bad... 

Hell, she doesn't know I look at porn, and definitely not furry porn. 

I'd be dead! DEAD!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wait...WHAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buttsex. Now.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Buttsex. Now.



Can I fiiiillllmmmmmmmmmmm youuuuuuuuu?????????
-----------------------
I can't believe I'm falling for this.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I hope not, that would be so fucking bad...
> 
> Hell, she doesn't know I look at porn, and definitely not furry porn.
> 
> I'd be dead! DEAD!



same here xD but i think the faf and fa sites are fine, i think... ._.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Can I fiiiillllmmmmmmmmmmm youuuuuuuuu?????????
> -----------------------
> I can't believe I'm falling for this.


yes


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> wut



:3  Wrong LK.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> same here xD but i think the faf and fa sites are fine, i think... ._.



lol far from fine... FAR!!!


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> same here xD but i think the faf and fa sites are fine, i think... ._.




For my parents... No. 
I'd be fucked. They thinks furry's are 99 % porn. It's not to far from the truth, and I just happen to be part of them.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol far from fine... FAR!!!



maybe he should let her know he's using the furry pron site, but not the FAF site... o.o


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> For my parents... No.
> I'd be fucked. They thinks furry's are 99 % porn. It's not to far from the truth, and I just happen to be part of them.



YOU AREN'T FURRY!!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> maybe he should let her know he's using the furry pron site, but not the FAF site... o.o



that might turn out better... lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> that might turn out better... lol


Are we gunna have buttsex or not


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well look who it is. Sup LK, how's it goin?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are we gunna have buttsex or not


I can't ATM, I'm trying to do math HW... And failing.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> that might turn out better... lol


ya


Heckler & Koch said:


> Are we gunna have buttsex or not



haha he should run D:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are we gunna have buttsex or not



0_o



Scotty1700 said:


> Well look who it is. Sup LK, how's it goin?



good, but H&k is doing it again *wine* *whimper*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> good, but H&k is doing it again *wine* *whimper*


I'm going to rape you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Woah way to turn the tables


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm going to rape you



you were the one scared i was going to rape you and now... im so confused... and kind of scared. Q_Q


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you were the one scared i was going to rape you and now... im so confused... and kind of scared. Q_Q


You know you want it.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know you want it.



ya i... no! i promised i wouldnt say anything sexual to you anymore.

as much as it pains me. Q_Q


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya i... no! i promised i wouldnt say anything sexual to you anymore.
> 
> as much as it pains me. Q_Q


Hey. all he can say is no.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Yaoi zone.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya i... no! i promised i wouldnt say anything sexual to you anymore.
> 
> as much as it pains me. Q_Q


I bet you're tight.

I sure am.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

wow does this always happen when me, scotty, and H&k are in the same thread?

Look
LonelyKitsune, blackedsoul, Ep1c_Pha1l, kashaki, KeroKero 47, KylieIsACannibal, Martino Zorrilla, Seriman+


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I bet you're tight.
> 
> I sure am.



must... resist... *whimper* *tucks tail*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow does this always happen when me, scotty, and H&k are in the same thread?
> 
> Look
> LonelyKitsune, blackedsoul, Ep1c_Pha1l, kashaki, KeroKero 47, KylieIsACannibal, Martino Zorrilla, Seriman+


Yes it does. It always turns to yiff when we're all together... Heyyy!! you forgot about meee! lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> must... resist... *whimper* *tucks tail*


*pats head*





Double post. -_- >_<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> must... resist... *whimper* *tucks tail*


You can't resist. You want me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hehe, quite the crowd we make


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yes it does. It always turns to yiff when we're all together... Heyyy!! you forgot about meee! lol



I can think of at least 2 other instances of this happening today. o.o

Well, either two or one.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can't resist. You want me.



RRRRaaaaawwwwrrrrr *moves to pounce*


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

look at all the spectators xD


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> RRRRaaaaawwwwrrrrr *moves to pounce*


*GRABS CAMERA!!!*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought what we had was special, H&K ;-;


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I thought what we had was special, H&K ;-;


He is VERY promiscuous.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I can think of at least 2 other instances of this happening today. o.o
> 
> Well, either two or one.



not the outcome, the amount of people watching one thread.

look the amount keeps growing. 0_o

or it was big a second ago


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Silly innocent bystanders, join in on the fun!


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Silly innocent bystanders, join in on the fun!



can't, gotta eat dinner XD

p.s. you sound like a commercial xD


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Silly innocent bystanders, join in on the fun!


Yes. *happy*




OTaintedLoveO said:


> can't, gotta eat dinner XD
> 
> p.s. you sound like a commercial xD


No. *sad*


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is.....interesting. *pulls out camera*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I thought what we had was special, H&K ;-;


Don't worry, it is. Little does he know that I am not having buttsex with him.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> This is.....interesting. *pulls out camera*


As always! ^^


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Silly innocent bystanders, join in on the fun!



I don't think I'm old en... wait, yes I am... am I?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I thought what we had was special, H&K ;-;



ha, i will steal him away from you yet. ^^


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh okay, cool. Wanna bang?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, it is. Little does he know that I am not having buttsex with him.


That's mean.  *is ready to comfort LK*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, it is. Little does he know that I am not having buttsex with him.



I FUCKING KNEW IT!!! you... you... Q_Q


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ha, i will steal him away from you yet. ^^


 sweetheart, I have one more orafice than you do and a set of tits. I win, no contest.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Oh okay, cool. Wanna bang?


Hell yeah I do, this thread is too gay anyways.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> That's mean.  *is ready to comfort LK*



*sniffle* thanks... now get back to your homework. lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> I FUCKING KNEW IT!!! you... you... Q_Q


*comforts LK* I'm here for you.



LonelyKitsune said:


> now get back to your  homework. lol


Done! I'm just beast like that. ^^


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah I do, this thread is too gay anyways.


 There needs to be more straight sex on here anyway


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> There needs to be more straight sex on here anyway


There really does. But sadly this place lacks vaginas...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Luckily I have one


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There really does. But sadly this place lacks vaginas...


Yeah... way too much penis in here.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Luckily I have one


Why yes you do and it's awesome.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 23, 2010)

Self-control. Learn it.
How bout you hope he forgets about it, don't mention anything furry-related around him, and call it a day.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Silly innocent bystanders, join in on the fun!


okay what should i do then


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah... way too much penis in here.



Yup. Too much dick. Great for the camera, though. *takes a few pics*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why yes you do and it's awesome.



well im off!  by everyone! ^^

H&k... till next time...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

My vagina thanks you for the compliment


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My vagina thanks you for the compliment


I can thank it back with my penis.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well im off!  by everyone! ^^
> 
> H&k... till next time...


Bye! Have fun doing whatever you're doing!!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can thank it back with my penis.



oh gawd... -_-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh gawd... -_-


Your sig is a lie.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Adios, until we meet again


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can thank it back with my penis.


 
It accepts the offer.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It accepts the offer.


Awesome


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back in highschool I used to yell YIFF! really loud in the hallway and gauge people's reactions.


if we went to school together  you'd be my best friend.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if we went to school together  you'd be my best friend.


Sounds awesome <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

How very flirtatious you are ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How very flirtatious you are ^^


NOU


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

I lol'd when I read OP. And sad that I missed yet another HK RP :l


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How very flirtatious you are ^^


THIS MAN TELLS THE TRUTH


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone in the Bad Company 2 PC beta? Ima go play that.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone in the Bad Company 2 PC beta? Ima go play that.



>:[ I wanted that.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone in the Bad Company 2 PC beta? Ima go play that.



I'd have it if my PC wasn't a piece of shit gaming wise.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:[ I wanted that.


I preordered it on steam so I got in for that. Fuck waiting for a key and it controls much better on the PC.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, I want to get it on the ps3...it's almost exactly like MAG only better....


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya I'm thinking about getting on my xbox. Until then, I'm playing the demo and mw2.


----------



## IggyB (Feb 23, 2010)

And yet another thread on FAF has degraded into buttsecks.....just how it should be


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> He saw an E-mail for me from so-furry, and asked what it was. I told him about the furry fandom. I never said anything about the sex and stuff. He looked at the Wikipedia article and wondered what would happen if he did a search for "Yiff". He says he's scared for life and I had to quickly say that I only have that because I troll that website. HE believed me and will talk about them badly.
> 
> I would love to tell him, but now that he knows about the yiff. I don't think my social status would go above anything more then a fail loner who people think is a dog raping sicko.
> 
> ...


That's why I:
1) Don't register to furry sites.(Except this one)
2) Do not get on my email in public places.
3) Use several emails.
4) Don't use the several emails.
5) Tell my friends to fuck off when I'm doing something on the computer and they don't like it.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

all I have to say is FAIL! after reading the tittle.
lol but good luck W/ that, and if you're gay like me you don't tell any one. If some one finds out about it you scare the bejesus out of them and tell them "I will RAPE YOU! in the ASS if you tell any one about this shit. lolz


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I don't think my social status would go above anything more then a fail loner who people think is a dog raping sicko.



If the shit fits, wear it.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 24, 2010)

*OH MY GOD...*

That's me...

Well, I won't Google Yiff at school, coz I know what It is and I don't want to run into awkward moments, but I do Google "anthro, furry" at school, right in the middle of computer lesson LOL. 

Though, I would access it through my phone, coz I don't need to use the school server to do it, though actually I'm our school's IT Team...

Though I've continuelly "yiff" the word yiff to my non-fur friend, he see suspecious and ignore me. 
Though after the holiday he told me he'd Google it. Who know what he'd saw. 

But, living Ina no-furry-concept place is great. They don't know what the hell it is. All you have to do is not relate anything to real sex and they'll never think you're a pervert. 

Speaking about furry and yiff, really, I do surf it even my mom who doesn't know sits fright next to me (hope she didn't see this). Coz if she ask, I'll just say: No, it's just, replying things.

Though, yiffs, cmon, if you don't want others to see:
A, make a new email to have the only purpose for this. And don't add it into Mail or contact list or some sort. 
B, use incognito, or private browsing. They can't shit on u without evidence. 
Also, for ur safety, no MSN or else when ur looking it. Kinda safety procedure. 
Also, on FA, don't turn on Mature when u know ur having ur friends around, they can't blame u sex rape whore on a cute fluffy art could they?

But though, non-furry-concept city rocks! No one will come up and said YOU MORON! Amine though...


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

If you google "yiff" it just gives you some definitions on wikipedia and urban dictionary...
unless your on google images :neutral:


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha... as others have already said - this is why I keep the furry fandom (and all aliases, e-mails and so on) completely separate from my real name/life/other aliases.  

On a side note though, maybe he'll come back to ya in a couple weeks and ask about more.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That's why I:
> 1) Don't register to furry sites.(Except this one)
> 2) Do not get on my email in public places.
> 3) Use several emails.
> ...



I'm staying on the other furry sites... Sorry, not getting away from them. 


auzbuzzard said:


> *OH MY GOD...*
> 
> That's me...
> 
> ...



Alright, I understand about private browsing (I might need to make it a little more clear them I'm fairly tech inclined... I really wish that people here knew what social engineering was.) 


I don't look at yiff from anywhere else except my I-pod touch. Though I do have quite a bit of privacy, my friend does look through a crack on my blinds and could see me jacking off to this stuff. 

It does not matter about FA, they might see all that shit they want (And report that to the principle... All they need is a 14 year-old kid to be nailed for looking at yiff) I don't even go on furry sites at school!

my friend did an image search and saw enough to know what it is... 
It's spreading through the school now. I just have to down play it and say that i'm trolling these forums. Hell, I've had to hide my yiff folder (Okay, I do look at it on the comp sometimes...) a lot better then I do now. Because my dad is a fucking SYS ADMIN. And knows most of the ways to hide it, I'm having to use truecrypt's hidden container to keep it as far out of his hand's as possible. He can always demand the password if he really wants to know whats in it. 

Basiclly... I hate how I've just made 500 people know about it and take offense to it.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 24, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Haha... as others have already said - this is why I keep the furry fandom (and all aliases, e-mails and so on) completely separate from my real name/life/other aliases.
> 
> On a side note though, maybe he'll come back to ya in a couple weeks and ask about more.



Umm,  no. I've had to make it clear for my self that I don't like it. he wont have the courage to say he likes it to me anyway. I doubt he did.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2010)

Op, your friend is scared for life? Because of porn? Lol, what a pussy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I'm staying on the other furry sites... Sorry, not getting away from them.


Not like I can prevent you, although - one computer class back at they days I and the meme ace decided that the class needed touhou. We brought one dick on key with all the touhou games and made 10 people play it. See how fast people become NEET? It won't work the same with furries, as furries are not loli. 
There are not another furry websites I am lurking in so there is no danger.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 24, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Umm,  no. I've had to make it clear for my self that I don't like it. he wont have the courage to say he likes it to me anyway. I doubt he did.



Oh well.  Best approach is to just shrug it off and if he keeps bringing it up, remind him that yiff is but one of thousands (if not tens of thousands) of fetish types that exist within humanity.  It also has the very fortunate distinction of being one of the harmless ones.  If he persists in bashing it, then ask him to list every single one of his deepest, darkest fetishes and tell him you'll listen carefully then let him know what you think of them in return.


----------



## Masika Meskhenet (Feb 24, 2010)

seriosuly? lol make it last....


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

I just showed my friends two gay German shepherds 69ing.  They lol'd.  They all know I look at that stuff but they don't care.  In fact, I got three to join faf


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

Next time get an iPod Touch or an iPhone and you are free to look at furry porn on the go in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> Next time get an iPod Touch or an iPhone and you are free to look at furry porn on the go in the palm of your hand.



Are you like...  a salesperson from Apple or something?

I could swear about half your posts are like this.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> Next time get an iPod Touch or an iPhone and you are free to look at furry porn on the go in the palm of your hand.



Other phones can browse the web ya know, only mentioning apples products does seem suspicious...


----------



## Patton89 (Feb 24, 2010)

You know, I am really, really glad I don't have to worry about crap like that.
I once doubted that anyone around here would know furry or yiff, but then I remembered that Finland is one of the more Internet savvy countries. 
Best be careful. Real careful. 
Still, since I live alone, and regularly properly clean my internet history, and never mention anything too specific that could be exactly pinpointed on me, there isn't any significant risk anyone finding out what sort of porn I watch.  I hope.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> Next time get an iPod Touch or an iPhone and you are free to look at furry porn on the go in the palm of your hand.



I do that a lot X3


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Op, your friend is scared for life? Because of porn? Lol, what a pussy.




I KNOW! It's like WTF man just get over it or LOVE IT! like I do.

Yiff = the best.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> Next time get an iPod Touch or an iPhone and you are free to look at furry porn on the go in the palm of your hand.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Seems convenient, I'll stick to a laptop though as I don't like Ipods, they're overhyped....they have their uses but people are like "OMGZ!! YOU HAZ A IPOZZ!11!!!1!"


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seems convenient, I'll stick to a laptop though as I don't like Ipods, they're overhyped....they have their uses but people are like "OMGZ!! YOU HAZ A IPOZZ!11!!!1!"



Lol, did you hear about the BearScare app? lol.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

dickbutt


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

hey H&K sup


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey H&K sup


Not much. Got back into WoW and played it some this morning for the first time in like 4 months.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not much. Got back into WoW and played it some this morning for the first time in like 4 months.



nice to see you. how's the kids? did you get my child support check?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nice to see you. how's the kids? did you get my child support check?


I raped all the kids and buried them under the floorboards, sorry.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nice to see you. how's the kids? did you get my child support check?


....
*hides said check*


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 24, 2010)

I yiffed google at school with my friend

It was murry


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't look at yiff, but I got on FA during some Biology downtime today... ^^


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I raped all the kids and buried them under the floorboards, sorry.



...but...did you get the check?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ...but...did you get the check?


Yes I did. I spent it on hookers and LSD.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, Yiff finds you!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> In Soviet Russia, Yiff finds you!


I hope yiff finds me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't we all ^___^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't we all ^___^


Yes. ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't we all ^___^


I can be the yiff that finds you.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I did. I spent it on hookers and LSD.



aww, i'm glad you put it to good use :3


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> aww, i'm glad you put it to good use :3


 
You better be sendin my check too!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can be the yiff that finds you.



Oh murr...




HarleyParanoia said:


> aww, i'm glad you put it to good use :3



Hell, the drug dealer probably gave him roofies and caused him to hallucinate the female characteristics onto actual male strippers...thus, you're now gay....


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> You better be sendin my check too!



those aren't my kids! they don't even have my nose.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> those aren't my kids! they don't even have my nose.


 
HOE they are yo kids we get dem checked at the hospital, and they are half weasel lions, Iaint slept wit no othha weasel.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well maybe another weasel weaseled his way into you without you knowing...they are quite sneaky ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> HOE they are yo kids we get dem checked at the hospital, and they are half weasel lions, Iaint slept wit no othha weasel.


theres only one way to solve this

both of you gotta go on Maury


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well maybe another weasel weaseled his way into you without you knowing...they are quite sneaky ^^


 
No it werent anotha weasel it was him, you could tell him in the bedroom anyday.



Crysix Corps said:


> theres only one way to solve this
> 
> both of you gotta go on Maury


Fine alright ill go and ill be right .


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gay =[


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> HOE they are yo kids we get dem checked at the hospital, and they are half weasel lions, Iaint slept wit no othha weasel.



mang they's got LITTLE NOSES. LOOKIT!



Scotty1700 said:


> Well maybe another weasel weaseled his way into you without you knowing...they are quite sneaky ^^



it's true. one minute you're sleeping, the next your ass hurts and you have no idea why.



Crysix Corps said:


> theres only one way to solve this
> 
> both of you gotta go on Maury



ho, i am NOT goin' on no tawlkshow. dey's ain't even my babies.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay =[



Do you find yourself having to say that more often than normal?


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> mang they's got LITTLE NOSES. LOOKIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They got lion noses!

Aint no weasel as big as you~

I don't want to go nietha I still love you!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Do you find yourself having to say that more often than normal?


On here yes because everyone insists that I am gay.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> They got lion noses!
> 
> Aint no weasel as big as you~
> 
> I don't want to go nietha I still love you!


D= I like to inform you
Deh aint their kids, seems the paperwork got messed up


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> On here yes because 90% of FAF insists that I am gay.


Fix'd


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> D= I like to inform you
> Deh aint their kids, seems the paperwork got messed up


 
I dont gives a shit wat some stupid compuutah say they his kids!!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Fix'd


Yay! I'm part of a small percent! Lol, but I do believe he isn't gay.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> They got lion noses!
> 
> Aint no weasel as big as you~
> 
> I don't want to go nietha I still love you!



YOU SAYIN' MY NOSE IS BIG!?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> I dont gives a shit wat some stupid compuutah say they his kids!!


cant be...cause you would be dead D=

only folks who would live would be Newf and Harmony, everyone else dies after a session with Harley. I got the several police reports to show it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yay! I'm part of a small percent! Lol, but I do believe he isn't gay.


Good. Cause I'm not.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

I know he's not gay, I'm just showing a bit of revenge from when he teases everyone else


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know he's not gay, I'm just showing a bit of revenge from when he teases everyone else


Who say's that I'm teasing? What if I really want them?


----------



## Elessara (Feb 24, 2010)

_


Ep1c_Pha1l said:



			E-mail from Bad-dragon
		
Click to expand...

_I lol'd


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who say's that I'm teasing? What if I really want them?



Then you'd be gay....and you've said 10000+ times that you're not. I don't want to get at it with a frequent lier such as yourself :shock:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Then you'd be gay....and you've said 10000+ times that you're not. I don't want to get at it with a frequent lier such as yourself :shock:


I guess I am gay then because I want buttsex with you.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU SAYIN' MY NOSE IS BIG!?


 
No i'm saying something else is big~


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess I am gay then because I want buttsex with you.


You have very sudden mood changes... It's okay with me! lol



leon said:


> No i'm saying something else is big~


Oho!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> No i'm saying something else is big~



it makes my nose look small.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it makes my nose look small.


 
Yes it does~


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Yes it does~



UNF UNF UNF


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess I am gay then because I want buttsex with you.



What more proof do you need lol...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What more proof do you need lol...


A dildo.


----------



## Aenn (Feb 24, 2010)

apparently they missed the quote in your sig Melkor


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A dildo.



I prefer bananas.


----------



## Aenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> I prefer bananas.



mmmmm


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> UNF UNF UNF


 
Harder.. you should get on Yim for a few minutes. :3c


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Aenn said:


> apparently they missed the quote in your sig Melkor



Ya lol, but he says stuff like that alot apparently.. I think he's bi in reality


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ya lol, but he says stuff like that alot apprently.. I think he's bi in reality


Or maybe I'm straight.

OR AM I?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

You never truly know 

Best to leave your opportunities open


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or maybe I'm straight.
> 
> OR AM I?



It would suck if you said you were seriously straight and stopped saying all of the gay stuff lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You never truly know
> 
> Best to leave your opportunities open


I know the truth.

BUT DO YOU?

I think not.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> It would suck if you said you were seriously straight and stopped saying all of the gay stuff lol



If that happened, this place wouldn't be half as entertaining as it is now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know the truth.
> 
> BUT DO YOU?
> 
> I think not.



Woah here's proof!

You said you knew the truth yet I don't and you know that I know you're straight yet you say I'm wrong so you're not straight! HAH, Heckler & Koch said it himself, he's not straight!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Woah here's proof!
> 
> You said you knew the truth yet I don't and you know that I know you're straight yet you say I'm wrong so you're not straight! HAH, Heckler & Koch said it himself, he's not straight!



It makes sense!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> It makes sense!



What do you take me for, a whore AND a rambling moron??


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What do you take me for, a whore AND a rambling moron??



Yah, are you suprised?!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Woah here's proof!
> 
> You said you knew the truth yet I don't and you know that I know you're straight yet you say I'm wrong so you're not straight! HAH, Heckler & Koch said it himself, he's not straight!


Nope. you're wrong.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Yah, are you suprised?!



Not really 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope. you're wrong.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really
> 
> (In De Nile)



LMAO.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah this is p derailed


----------

